# He swallowed a plastic sticker!



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow's been working on the hard plastic pentium sticker on my laptop keyboard for months. I didn't notice that this morning he got the corner of it up and he tore it off and swallowed it before I could grab it. I chased him trying to get it back but after gagging on it about 4 times he swallowed it.

I pulled the second one off to see if it was metal or plastic and it seems like it's a hardish plastic. It bends when I squeeze it but it doesn't fold or anything. It pops back.

I'm terrified he's going to perforate something on its way through. Am I panicking over nothing? 

I gave him half a can of cat food right away to make sure it wasn't floating around inside him alone. I dunno, maybe hoping it would provide something to surround it to pass...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

If it had a hard time going down, and it is not flexible, I would imagine it is going to have a hard time being passed. I have no idea how big the sticker is though.
I doubt it will show up on X-ray, but if it is really that hard, it should force the stomach into a wierd shape that would show up on TV.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It was half an inch long and quarter inch wide. It's was flexible if you squeezed it but would pop back to shape after letting it go.

I'm watching him closely for discomfort, which is easy since he's always in the same room I'm in. He ate and is here sleeping on the desktop quietly.

My game plan now is wait. I know i tend to panic when it comes to hin being ill. If at any point he looks uncomfortable, stops eating, or vomits I'll head to vet.


----------

